# Wainwright Coast to Coast on a Bike?



## Jezston (16 Jan 2011)

I've been looking into doing a charity ride for a while now and have settled on trying something somewhat do-able for a not-so-fit rider over not too long a time.

My father passed away almost two years ago and he was a keen walker. He'd almost managed to do the south coast (in staggered stages over a year) and I'd considered riding that but I feared it would take a little too long and would be a little too much of a challenge! However he was planning on doing the Wainwright coast to coast walk for his 70th birthday but ill health kept delaying it, then death delayed it somewhat indefinitely!

Since retiring he worked as a photographer for the Shooting Star Children's Hospice and I've been talking to them about using the ride to raise some money for them.

So I'm currently looking into doing a ride that follows, as much as possible, the Wainwright coast to coast walk - I'm even considering doing it cyclocross style and offroading as much as possible! But I might just stick to whatever roads follow closely as possible.

Been looking at the Sustrans site to help formulate a route, which has been tricky thus far, but had some questions for anyone who might be able to proffer up any advice!

1. Has anyone done the coast to coast walk and if much of it would be cycleable on knobblies?
2. Are there any known road based routes that follow the walking route fairly closely?
3. Are there any other ways of getting a bike to St Bees (or thereabouts) from the midlands that may be cheaper than train?
4. Any additional tips on planning, raising money etc?

Thanks!


----------



## hubbike (16 Jan 2011)

Not sure I can help but i have friends who have cycled this. they said they carried/pushed the bikes a fair bit... 

All the best I'm interested to hear how you get on.

Ok I'll try...

1. http://www.c2cpackhorse.co.uk/cycle.htm
2. The Coast to Coast cycle route (NCN 71 and 7) 
or Hadrian’s cycleway NCN72
or Riever’s Route
4. I am pretty sure raising money has very little to do with cycling. hope that helps.


----------



## mcshroom (17 Jan 2011)

Jezston said:


> 1. Has anyone done the coast to coast walk and if much of it would be cycleable on knobblies?
> 2. Are there any known road based routes that follow the walking route fairly closely?
> 3. Are there any other ways of getting a bike to St Bees (or thereabouts) from the midlands that may be cheaper than train?
> 4. Any additional tips on planning, raising money etc?



I'll tr to have a go.

1. Definitely possible, there's even a book on the route - link. I haven't done the coast to coast, but I would suggest our main barriers would be the moors as they are apparently very boggy (according to my mate who has walked it). Do remember that Wainwright only suggested _a_ Coast to Coast, not _the_ Coast to Coast. He wanted people to experience their own journey rather than just follow a set path, so you have some leeway.

2. I'm not sure if there are known routes as such, but you could put together a route along NCN71(ish) to Penrith, then NCN7 or 68 South and pick up the Walney to Wear Route (NCN 20). That would get you as far as Whitby so Robin Hood's Bay from there shouldn't be too difficult. Also have a look at some of coddy's routes.

3. Not really. St Bees is in the bottom of a little cove, and the railway is the best way in. Have a look at trains via Barrow-in-Furness as sometimes they come up cheaper than the Carlisle ones. From experience I have never been refused entry to the Northern rail trains on the line, even when there was already a collection of 9 other bikes on it. Another option would be if you have a car then you could park outside my flat if you wanted which would be about 3-4 miles away from St Bees. (Oh, by the way, every route out of St Bees is uphill!)

4. We raised money last year by basically pressing all our suppliers for some sponsorship, but that was because we had a very confident Project Manager cycling with us who was bold enough to phone them up and lean on them. I'm afraid I'm not very good at this bit.


----------



## lowrider73 (17 Jan 2011)

Good to hear you are having a go at the Coast to Coast, let me say, I'm walked the Coast to Coast route 7 times now. Now, to follow the Wainwright's Coast to Coast walking route is possible. But and a big but, is most of it is on footpaths, that is cyclist's by law, are not allowed to cycle on footpaths. However, most of the route does follow tarmac lanes, bridleways by-roads, which you can use on bike.

The big question to try and follow the line of the Wainwright's route, well not really, but there are ways to combat this. This is to use the bridleways where possible. 

One well known Coast to Coast which does follow the Wainwright's Coast to Coast, is the Wheelwright's Coast to Coast by Tim Woodcock. His route is excellent, however, a word of warning, is it does go over Black Sail Pass, Wasdale Head and Walna Scar Road. I think it would be better to go Scarth Gap Pass, into Honister Pass. I have a route which I maybe doing this year following the Wainwright's route.

Getting to question of knobblies, yes, recommended, although, semi-slicks would be a better idea. This is due to the amount of bridkleway and tarmac lanes and knobblies could be a pain on the tarmac.

Not sure about getting a bike to St. Bees, but worth knowing is get a advanced ticket.

Planning a coast to coast, are you youth hostelling, bed & breakfast or camping. the former would be the best option, but the Coast to Coast route is very popular nowadays. I would say 6/7 days to cover the route, depending on how many miles you are able to cover in one day. The Lakes is very hard going, the North Pennines are moderate, Vale of Mowbray is very easy and the North Yorkshire Moors is moderate.

What most people do is, cycle the C2C (Sustrans) route to Keswick, then do the Old Coach Road and drop south to Pooley Bridge, then pick up the Wheelwright's route from there. The Wheelwright's tend's to use the Tan Hill road from Barra's, instead of the Nine Standards which believe me is after a period of heavy rain, is very hard going underfoot and it's not cycleable, no way. Tan Hill is good enough imho, good spot for a pint, highest inn in England and the descent into Swaledale is well, exciting.

I could give you a outline of the route, which will follow the Wainwright's as much as possible, but be warned, there is a fair amount of ascenting and descenting. This will involve carrying the bike and it's hard work. However, you can overcome this with plenty of training.


----------



## Jezston (17 Jan 2011)

Hey, thanks all very much for the info. Plenty to be getting my teeth into there!

The off-road route may be a little too much for me, as I'll be riding unsupported and on essentially a slightly cyclocross/road bike or hybrid rather than proper mountain bike! Not sure I'd want to carry the bike too much with substantial panniers attached! But I'm not ruling it out just yet - would be truer to the route and more exciting!

Good to know I don't have to be too purist about the route however. The road routes may be preferable, and will certainly be quicker.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jan 2011)

I know it isn't a Wainright, but no cycling c2c really is, but I'm told the "Way of the Roses" Morecombe - Bridlington is more laney and on mostly surfaced route.

it is on my bucket list.

I did wheelrights on rigid mtb many many years ago, without enough prep, and the lakes/western half nearly broke me.


----------



## lowrider73 (17 Jan 2011)

You maybe best to sticking to the roads, however the roads in the Lakes tend to run vertical from south to north or vice versa. But, this does not deter anyone doing the coast to coast by road in any way. This is the whole idea of the coast to coast, that is to get from the Irish Sea to the North Sea in one go.

There are many routes, but the Wheelwright's is about the best there is, but it is a hard slog and it's mainly 9 times out of 10, off-road stuff.

As I said, I'm planning a coast to coast this year. I've yet to decide, if I'm off-road or on-road. Although, I'm looking to camp it, that it will be on-road.

Most mountain biker's, if doing bed and breakfast/youth hostel overnights, tend use a small rucksac, instead of panniers.

Imho, the road version maybe best and quicker, also less mud/gravel, esq on the wet days.

One suggestion of a route and one I may do is: St. Bees - Cleator Moor - Ennerdale Bridge - Loweswater - Buttermere (good views of High Stile) - Rosethwaite - Keswick - Penruddock - Pooley Bridge - Shap - Orton - Soulby - Kirkby Stephen - B6270 - Keld - Muker - Reeth - Richmond - Bolton on Swale - Deighton - Ingleby Cross (beware of crossing A19, very busy road) - Great Broughton - Commondale - Grosmont - Ugglebarnby - Robin Hood's Bay.


----------



## andym (17 Jan 2011)

Here's the link to the 'Woodcock C2C' mentioned earlier:

http://www.mbruk.co.uk/mbruk_CoastToCoast_details.htm

but, as you know, it has the reputation for being b@stard hard.


----------



## lowrider73 (18 Jan 2011)

andym said:


> Here's the link to the 'Woodcock C2C' mentioned earlier:
> 
> http://www.mbruk.co....ast_details.htm
> 
> but, as you know, it has the reputation for being b@stard hard.


 Yes, the Wheelwright's Coast to Coast is rather hard, but it's only the Lakes section, which is the hardest bit, the rest is moderate or easy. There is the option now of doing the C2C route (Whitehaven to Sunderland) from St. Bees to Keswick, avoiding the high lakeland passes, then do the Old Coach Road to Pooley Bridge and from there re-join the Wheelwright's route. Most of the route therefore is typical mountain bike stuff, esq on the Swaledale and North Yorkshire Moors section and is very good too. I know, I've done the Wheelwright's route many years ago and did the Black Sail section, that was fun. You never know, I may do it again this year, but using the Old Coach Road option  .


----------



## trickster61 (18 Jan 2011)

Jezston said:


> 3. Are there any other ways of getting a bike to St Bees (or thereabouts) from the midlands that may be cheaper than train?



Great idea btw!!

When I walked the Coast to Coast, I managed to park in St Bees and when we reached the end in Robin Hoods Bay, we payed the Sherpa Van people to transport us back to St Bees to pick the car up.

I did contact them again last year as I was thinking of cycling it. You could drive to Richmond or Kirkby Stephen, (as long as you can get your bike in the car) park up there and they will transport you and your bike to St Bees. When you finish, they will pick you up again at RHB and transport you and the bike back to either Richmond or Kirkby Stephen. Their email address is: info@sherpa-walking-holidays.co.uk

Good luck with your venture!!


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Jan 2011)

I fancy doing coast to coast because Mrs Skud has said no to me having a week off to ride to Cornwall, Don't really blame her seeing as we have a new mini-me and it would be a fair old run for her with four terrors ! 

Some good advice on which one to do so i will sneak it under her nose


----------



## lowrider73 (19 Jan 2011)

This does not follow the Wainwright Coast to Coast as such, but one idea for a on-road coast to coast is to combine the C2C & W2W on a 50/50 basis. That is to use the C2C from Whitehaven to Penrith, then use the route 71 to Kirkby Stephen. Here it joins the W2W http://www.cyclingw2w.info/route.htm which will take you to Whitby, although officially it finishes at Sunderland.


----------



## Jezston (21 Jan 2011)

Thanks again - I have a few more things to think about:

*1.*
Need work out a route - guessing I should keep it on road bearing in mind:
I wont be riding a mountain bike. Possibly just my old hybrid or a tourer if I can source on.
I'll be riding unsupported, on my own, carrying everything in panniers.
So an off-road route like the Woodcock C2C is out. Some trails may be do-able, but of course I might not be allowed to, and it'll be hard to know what's what when mapping. Again, I would like to do a bit of off-road CX-style, but whether I should really be considering doing such a thing whilse carrying panniers is another matter. Maybe I don't need to carry too much and just a on-top-of-rack bag will be enough?

I'll be having a crack at formulating a route at the weekend. Any further tips on route (wanting to keep it St. Bees to Robin Hood's Bay pref) are welcome.


*2.
*Once I've done that, I need to work out how long it's going to take - how much I can likely manage per day and for how many days, budgeting miles against gradients and conditions. Guessing it'll be better to under-estimate what I can manage than overestimate! But I regularly do 20 mile rides home from work, albeit on the flat, in 1h 20mins so I'm guessing 40-50 miles per day should be easily manageable. Although like I said that is on the flat. Need to get some hill riding in to see how I cope.

*3.
*Then I need to set a date! That's when the charity comes in and lets me know how they can help me, be it with fundraising kit, branded gear and possibly equipment.

*4.
*Then I need to work out where I'm going to stay, book stuff - then up the training!

*5.
*Then I need to DO IT - realise this is too easy and decide to take a couple of diversions to visit lands end and john o'groats


----------



## Ticktockmy (21 Jan 2011)

I sometimes think Peep's worry to much about planning, I say that because I have in the past done really good planning, then get buggered up by something which I had no control over. Then find all the plans go out of the window.

Silly things like a minor road which is closed to any traffic because of flooding, and road repairs, for a motor Vehicle its no problem, but for a cyclist it may mean a 5 mile detour. 

Or a train cancelled, or a buckled wheel. All can require a mega change of plans.

Personally I try to firm up my outward /inward mode of transport, then my rough route, then ride for the day, and in the evening sort out the next day route.

Two examples when major tours have been buggered by events out of my control.



Many years ago I rode from Cairo to Kampala in Uganda, all planning went out of the window as the Sudanese embassy in Cairo took over two week to issue the visas that I required, which meant I had to kick my heels in Cairo for a week longer than I planned.

In 1997 I was planning to cycle from Singapore to Hong Kong, via Thailand, Cambodia and Vietnam, I have gotten all the visas for the whole trip. Got to the Vietnamese Border, and was told I could not cycle through Vietnam by myself, would have to book onto a group tour, of which there where no cycle groups tours available .

Reason for refusal was for my own safety, it seemed prior to handing Hong Kong back to the Chinese, we the British forcible sent the Vietnamese boat people back to Vietnam, and the authorities did not want to be responsible for me if someone decided to harm me in some way or the other as I was British.

The answer to that one was to ride back to Phom pen, and fly back to Singapore, then spent a month cycling around Malaysia and visiting my family


----------



## trickster61 (25 Jan 2011)

If you're looking for a tarmac based route, try the link that hubbike provided. http://www.c2cpackho...co.uk/cycle.htm

There are 4 tarmac based routes:
1. Tarmac Based Route: St Bees - Braithwaite - Bampton - Kirkby Stephen - Reeth - Ingleby Cross/Osmotherley - Glaisdale - Robin Hood's Bay
2. Tarmac Based Route: St Bees - Ambleside (via Hard Knott Pass) - Kirkby Stephen - Osmotherley - Robin Hood’s Bay
3. Tarmac Based Route: St Bees - Rosthwaite - Patterdale - Kirkby Stephen - Richmond - Gt.Broughton - Robin Hood's Bay
4. Tarmac Based Route: St Bees - Pooley Bridge - Kirkby Stephen - Osmotherley - Robin Hood's Bay

You could try a mixture of these routes, especially after the Lakes. Don't think I'd try Hard Knott Pass though! Apparently, it's a bit steep...  

I'm not sure if you're aware, but if you look at OS maps, cycle routes are marked with green dots/circles. Either a full green dot, or a green circle. Not sure what the difference is. Maybe have a quick look at Bing Maps. If you click to view it by Ordnance Survey Map, you'll see the green dots.

From St Bees, you could head toward Egremont and then take the road beneath the A5086 and then through to Ennerdale Bridge. After Ennerdale, you would have to head North and then pick up National Cycle Route 71. Failing that (If you'd like to have another route planned, like Ticktockmy says), you could head toward Moor Row, pick up National Cycle Route 72, then National Cycle Route 71.

I don't think there's an easy way to skirt round the Lakes. It's hard enough by car let alone on a bike with panniers.


----------



## Jezston (13 Feb 2011)

Hi chaps, just bumping this as I'm deciding on date.

Whilst my employer has said they fully support and endorse my planned charity ride, they won't give me the time off for free - it has to come out of my allotted holiday.

SO ... just thinking, would Good Friday - Bank Holiday Monday (22nd April - 25th April) be a good time to do this, or would the roads, B&B's and youth hostels be clogged up?

Also, why on earth is the easter weekend on such a different date each year? Almost a month's difference between this and last year's 'easter'.


----------



## vernon (13 Feb 2011)

The roads B&Bs and YH will be clogged. It's a public holiday and school holiday so expect difficulties in getting accommodation. Get ringing now...

Easter weekend changes from year to year because it is based on the lunar cycle that has no respect for the Julian calendar with its irregular month lengths.


----------



## amaferanga (18 Feb 2011)

Looks like you've decided against the offroad C2C anyway, but if you were to be considering it then don't underestimate just how hard it is. I've tried it twice (both times in winter mind) and both times I have bailed at Shap. I think it gets easier after Shap, but you'd need to be damn fit and stubborn to make it that far even (especially if you were carrying a tent and all your kit like I was). My route took me over Black Sail (in fact it was seeing Nick Crane lug a bike over Black Sail that made me want to do it in the first place). I've done plenty of challenging things on a bike (cycled around several countries in Africa, Paris-Brest-Paris audax, LEJOG in 4 and 1/2 days), but an offroad unsupported C2C is HARD.

If you're doing it on roads then it'll be a breeze in comparison, but I definitely wouldn't do it on the Easter weekend.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Feb 2011)

My first big ride of the year on April 9 will roughly follow the Way of the Roses route.

Here's the route we took last year and will be a similar route next year.

Way of the Roses

Feel free to ask questions, borrow the route, join us for some of it.


----------



## Jezston (23 Feb 2011)

Cheers, think that'll be a little too south for me! But distance is similar - how long are you doing it in?

Also after chatting to the charity I've settled on the date of Friday 6th - Monday 9th of May - every other weekend until then is either some big event (London Marathon, Royal Wedding) or a bank holiday, or both! 

So just need to sort out route and possibly a bike as mine may not be in one piece still by then!


----------



## 400bhp (24 Feb 2011)

Jezston said:


> Cheers, think that'll be a little too south for me! But distance is similar - how long are you doing it in?



Plan to set off at 6:30 and arrive at 5pm, so 10.5 hrs. Will stop in Settle for breakfast and Ripon for lunch, then make a 3rd stop somewhere 110 miles in.


----------



## Jezston (24 Feb 2011)

In one day! Blimey - how long is it? The C2C I plan to do is approx 170 miles and I was thinking of doing it in 3-4 days!


----------



## 400bhp (24 Feb 2011)

Jezston said:


> In one day! Blimey - how long is it? The C2C I plan to do is approx 170 miles and I was thinking of doing it in 3-4 days!



The one we will do will be approx 140 miles.

170 miles in a day for July/August time perhaps


----------



## Jezston (1 Apr 2011)

Hey everyone, just bumping this as I have no decided on route, dates, and started to get accommodation sorted.

Here's the route:
http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=209708
Any thoughts, tweaks etc most appreciated!

Will be doing it over 3 days between the 6th and 8th of May.

I'm going to be doing some fundraising in the process, so if anyone would like to find out more about what I'm doing this for, and possibly even donate, the link is in my signature below


----------



## lowrider73 (2 Apr 2011)

Interesting route, Jez. Good mixture of well known routes ie C2C, NCN71 and W2W. I could suggest, head into Whitby, then pick up the Whitby - Scarborough Trail-Rail, which is a nice ride to Robin Hood's Bay.

I hope to get my Coast to Coast done in May, hopefully around the 9th, onwards. 

Yes, I like your route


----------



## 400bhp (2 Apr 2011)

Jezston said:


> Hey everyone, just bumping this as I have no decided on route, dates, and started to get accommodation sorted.
> 
> Here's the route:
> http://www.bikeroute...x?course=209708
> Any thoughts, tweaks etc most appreciated!



Have you checked out the "route using Google Streetview? I always do this now when using Bikeroutetoaster as sometimes it [Bikeroutetoaster] sends you down private roads etc. Simply hover over the roads. If it turns blue it should be OK.

I note you are on the A66 fot a short space of time after Penrith. Check it on Google Streetview as it might be pretty horrendous on a bicycle.

Whinlatter Pass is beautiful but will be hard going.

Tan Hill


----------



## Jezston (31 May 2011)

Update!

Did this weekend before last, but have been absurdly busy since so hadn't be able to sit down and get everything together.

Ride went very well ... first day across the lake district was tough and with some SERIOUS hills but good fun- second day was pretty brutal, especially after foolishly attempting to cross a ford on my bike and falling in! After reaching the top of tan hill with serious gusts I'm afraid I had to cheat and get a lift down as it was getting very treacherous and found myself walking with the bike save getting blown off a cliff! Third day however was magnificent, beautiful weather, wind behind me, rainbows and everything.

In the end I raised about £1,270 which with giftaid makes it about £1,620. Pretty pleased with that 

All of that of course goes straight to the charity. None of it paying for my 'holiday'!

Thanks everyone for your donations, feedback, advice and support. Had an exciting time and raised a decent bit of 
money.

Some photos up here - which the host has conveniently reversed the order of. Thanks, photobucket.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v652/mahoobley/coast2coast/

Oh and if you didn't get to make a donation and still want to donate here!:

http://www.justgiving.com/wainwrightride


----------

